# Tapatalk upgrade



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wondering if there is an update for the forum on the way?

Got the new TT update which apparently allows you to view likes / thanked posts but haven't seen out on the forum yet.

Cheers

Rich.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes.

Tapatalk will be upgraded at the weekend.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Yes.
> 
> Tapatalk will be upgraded at the weekend.


Nice cheers.


----------

